# Birthday Cake.



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Because Monday will be spent at the hospital waiting room w/DH having some "manly checkup stuff" we are celebrating my 40th B-day today.

I want to share my B-day cake because I think it's adorable. I'm a quilter and have a gold colored chihuahua/terrier that sleeps on the corner of our bed with us.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, you sure made that hard for me to top in the birthday thread!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is awesome.  Thank you for sharing.
Now I'm craving cake.  
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That is such an awesome cake!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh and the cake on the inside was Cherry w/cherry chunks & chocolate chips, 3 layers.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Oh and the cake on the inside was Cherry w/cherry chunks & chocolate chips, 3 layers.


 I SO want a piece of that!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

We must have the same birthday as mine is Monday also, except I'm older than you...
I won't be getting such a great cake though I can promise you!  
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, that truly is a really cool cake. The coolest cake I've ever had was a Harry Potter themed one my mom got me years ago...haha, but it wasn't crazy specially made like all the cakes we're seeing nowadays on these TV shows.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> I SO want a piece of that!


That makes two of us!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is amazing! Where did you get that made, it looks perfect!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!

What an awesome cake!  How do I start hints to get one of those when mine rolls around?  (Will hit a milestone I'm dreading this year.... a nice cake might make it better  )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You're in SF.. There are GREAT cake places there! I just flat out told my DH I wanted a great cake for my birthday, no presents.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Love the cake! The band too...


----------



## Billy35Higgins (Apr 9, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Because Monday will be spent at the hospital waiting room w/DH having some "manly checkup stuff" we are celebrating my 40th B-day today.
> 
> I want to share my B-day cake because I think it's adorable. I'm a quilter and have a gold colored chihuahua/terrier that sleeps on the corner of our bed with us.


Master piece of creativity. Most adorable cake ever seen.


----------

